# 1990 nissan stanza manual tranmission swap.



## merkerguitars (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a 1990 nissan stanza that was mint condition, just rebuilt the engine ran great, it has an automatic and now it slips in every gear. My daily driver is a different 1990 nissan stanza that is all rusty and beat up, but it runs like a champ, when that dies I want to swap the manual transmission over, how hard should this be, it doesn't look there is the punch outs for the clutch master cylinder. Also, how hard would the pedals be to swap?


----------



## 92stanza (Sep 4, 2005)

everything should be just switching out parts, im also planning on doing this soon


----------



## merkerguitars (Jan 11, 2005)

Well I looked up a maxima swap, which should be essentially the same, the hardest part should be drilling the holes for the clutch pedal assembly.


----------



## merkerguitars (Jan 11, 2005)

Alright I found out the transmission should be easy to come by, since an older maxima or altima transmission should work, and the clutch assembly and shifter linkage should transfer over, I should be able to do the swap for under $300 then including, all parts, and a new clutch and flywheel machining. When it comes time to I'll make a whole how to on the net for you guys.


----------



## 92stanza (Sep 4, 2005)

that would great if you did that merkerguitars because this is going to be my next big project for the spring '06


----------

